# Like my band?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Shameless plug. 

We enjoyed a great day last Saturday playing Lucknow's Music in the Fields opening for Jason McCoy, Lonestar & Blake Shelton.

Getting better and bigger gigs all the time. Seems music promoters are asking us how many people "Like us" on Facebook. 

Do a brotha a favour and give us a "like"?

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/SnakeBite/122002898374


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

james on bass said:


> Do a brotha a favour and give us a "like"?


Consider it done. Your out there. Your doin it. Good luck


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Liked on FB!

Good luck with your band.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Done, James on bass...


----------

